# Filter and Sand



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ok so I know many you have sand in your aquariums and many of you have Canister Filters so sand is't really an issue for you guys. I on the other had can't get a Canister for this particular one. So my only option is a HOB (hang-on back) but i hear that if sand gets in the impeller it will destroy it,so what can I do to keep sand out the filter???????????
will making the intake tube shorter work???
I cant get a sponge filter becuse I really dont like how it will show up. So how do you guys keep sand out of your HOB filters ????????????


----------



## cmarti (Feb 26, 2010)

I have black tahitian moon sand in my tank and it's mostly pretty heavy. When I first put the sand in I cut the tube on my hob in half. So now instead of hanging 4 or so inches above the sand it hangs about 6 or 7 inches above the sand. Even with all the air flow and fish I have sand doesn't get in the hob. Not sure if it's because the sand is so heavy or not. 

The sand doesn't fly up when I put new water in the tank. Guess it's because I have so many fake plants that it shields the bottom from all the current.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that you tank in that pic. It looks great!!!!
How much did you pay on that sand ??


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I have just regular play sand from the home improvement store. Anytime I am messing around in the tanks I just turn the filters off. So far, no problems. The guy that I bought the tank from said he got sand in his impellers and they made more noise than usual as a result. I had to replace one impeller because of that. Sand is fairly heavy and stays put.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

*c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have sand in just about all of my tanks which counts to 21 and I have never had a problem with it getting into the filter impeller. Clean the sand good, and slowly add water to the tank. I use a plate sitting on the sand while filling. Just make sure the sand is settled before putting the filter on the tank.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks, thats what I did and its working so far I only wanted to make sure it will work long term lioke you guys said


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you can't/don't want to use a pre-filter, then turning off the filter while performing any type of maintenance is really your only option. 

You get some nylons and fix around the inlet as well. Cut a small swatch that is big enough to cover the basket, put a light film of silicone on the basket careful to not block the ports and then cover. Let cure and you have an instant strainer.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have also recently had problems with that

its my first sand aquarium and i found the filter stopped 
so i took it out and found about a tabelspoon of sand near the propeller area 
so im thinking of putting nylon on it but im cunfused because i want the dirt/scum to go in the filter but not sand.......
i forgot what the sand is called but its a fine grain sand 
extremly soft 
it feels like powder


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

If you're using a hob filter don't even bother honestly. There's done sponge filters that can be covered with rocks or plants. Sponge filters can do the job on a small tank too. You'll find it will make a grinding noise that will be continually more and more activating until it is too loud to stand.


----------

